# Hi New Comer, Living in PanYu Guangdong



## georgian (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi peeps, well i am new in China (GZ).  Wish to make frends with genuine people (local or expats). So tell me what's interesting in GZ? And any one lives around the Clifford Estate?

For ladies out there, I am a Make Up Artist too and if you wanna beautify yurself you may contact me at (not allowed to post). See you soon guys! 

Feeling excited :laugh:


----------



## georgian (Jul 15, 2014)

*Infor on Malaysia*



georgian said:


> Hi peeps, well i am new in China (GZ).  Wish to make frends with genuine people (local or expats). So tell me what's interesting in GZ? And any one lives around the Clifford Estate?
> 
> For ladies out there, I am a Make Up Artist too and if you wanna beautify yurself you may contact me at (not allowed to post). See you soon guys!
> 
> Feeling excited :laugh:


If you guys need help knowing about Malaysia am please to help you. So keep posting me. Tq


----------



## lanqiuren173 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Future expat*



georgian said:


> Hi peeps, well i am new in China (GZ).  Wish to make frends with genuine people (local or expats). So tell me what's interesting in GZ? And any one lives around the Clifford Estate?
> 
> For ladies out there, I am a Make Up Artist too and if you wanna beautify yurself you may contact me at (not allowed to post). See you soon guys!
> 
> Feeling excited :laugh:


Greetings, Georgian; I am hoping to become an expat in the immediate future. I will be traveling to Guangzhou. Any "to do" suggestions I should know before I travel to GZ? Xiexie.


----------



## guangzhoubound (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi all,

I am moving to GZ within the next 3 months, could anyone help me with public schooling info? my package does not include international schooling and I was hoping to send my children to public. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

